# Frogs legs.



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Does anybody know how to prepare frogs legs? There are some around my house and I am thinking of eating one. I heard they are good.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

They taste like a combination of fish and chicken. Yum!


----------



## frosty2 (Aug 23, 2010)

Frog legs are yummy and easy to cook they are, after all, just meat. One good way is to dip in beaten egg and milk batter, roll in flour and corn meal mixture and fry gently. They are delicate and easy to over cook. They have always been much better fresh than frozen. If your in the woods just rub with oil, salt and pepper them and cook over the fire on a stick. Bull frogs are best but leopard frogs are good if they are big.
frosty2


----------



## danny (Aug 24, 2010)

night hunting,very close shooting distance.


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

Roll the legs in flour, put them in a pan with butter to fried them,with pepper, salt and garlic.

Add cut parsley, then cover and cook gently for 5 minutes.

That's the french way


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

joseph_curwen said:


> Roll the legs in flour, put them in a pan with butter to fried them,with pepper, salt and garlic.
> 
> Add cut parsley, then cover and cook gently for 5 minutes.
> 
> That's the french way


That sounds extremely tasty.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

danny said:


> night hunting,very close shooting distance.


Shine a light in their eyes, hit them on the head with a club ... mmm dinner.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

First be sure that they are eatable, some are not. I have pan fried USA Bullfrog legs and they are delicious, but put a cover on that pan. -- Tex


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

The way we are taught to do it in survival school is to hunt with a flashlight and catch them by hand. Snap both legs at the knee and drop them in a shopping bag. Boil whole with some jungle veg such as cilantro and ferns and a little salt all in a bamboo stem.

I've never hunted frog except in a jungle and on a survival refresher course. In some places people may not be chuffed with your doing their knees.


----------

